# Fully furnished 1 bedroom apt for takeover (lease break) in melbourne CBD



## poohpuppy (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, 

I have a 1 bedroom (meant for 1 person as there is only a single bed) apartment out for rent. I need someone to takeover from me as I am completing my studies earlier than expected.

This apartment is located in the CBD area of melbourne and will suit students who are heading to Melbourne University or RMIT as these are just a short walk away. This building is open to any adults who will be heading to melbourne CBD area to work as well.

This apartment is FULLY FURNISHED. Utilities (electricity,water and gas) is included in the rent as well. Secure parking with 24 hr access is available for lease/sale from management if required. Fitness center (gym and pool) is available as well.

Swipe card access for lift to unit level and has a night security guard for additional safety guarantee.

*Tram stop directly outside (Lots of trams!) * Major train station not far away*

*Walking distance to Queen Victoria Market, QV, melbourne central and lygon street*

*Complimentary housekeeping ~3times per semester, onsite maintenance service!* 

This apartment is under the 'Arrow on Swanston' Management, is in very good condition and ready for anyone to move in. This apt is definitely spacious enough for 1 person (pics shown. Note that the pics tend to make it seem very small.)

Ready for anyone to move in anytime in dec! 

I am more than willing to let go of my kitchen utensils, cutlery and other electrical/household items at a VERY LOW price as I am leaving melbourne for good.

So please, contact me if you would like more information. 

Thank you!


----------

